# Mona Lisa's very first match show



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

There were only two puppies in the long coat chihuahuas today....and Mona Lisa beat Elaine's Minka....whoops....Mona Lisa wouldn't walk but was good on the table...and Minka walked great, but was terrible on the table. For some reason, the judge llike Mona Lisa better.









We got a fabulous ribbon in the group competition, even if she wouldn't walk again.....









Here we are in the group match









So then when it was out turn to walk....Mona Lisa decided she had to poopy!!! :blush::blush:









And here's Mona Lisa with her newest boyfriend, Peyton. They are just about twins!!! love him. He won't walk on a leash either!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

The A Team said:


> So then when it was out turn to walk....Mona Lisa decided she had to poopy!!! :blush::blush:
> View attachment 101379


That is so freakin' funny!! :HistericalSmiley::w00t: I love that you are laughing in the picture too. What a great attitude you have.

Glad you two had fun and got some good experience!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LuvMyBoys said:


> That is so freakin' funny!! :HistericalSmiley::w00t: I love that you are laughing in the picture too. What a great attitude you have.
> 
> Glad you two had fun and got some good experience!


It's so much fun being in the ring....I used to show Ava but the grooming was way too much for me...:w00t:...now this is just plain fun!!! I don't care about winning or being the best...I just like to have fun. :thumbsup: Soon my friend Elaine and I will be going in her motor home...now that's a great weekend!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I was laughing right along with you, Pat!!!! You don't realize how little Mona Lisa is until you see her your arms. What a cutie!!!! So glad that she met a man!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> I was laughing right along with you, Pat!!!! You don't realize how little Mona Lisa is until you see her your arms. What a cutie!!!! So glad that she met a man!!!!


Little? She just hit 2.2 lbs!! She's not little...LOL...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like so much fun...now..........:drinkup:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG!!!!! Bless Mona Lisa, that is tooooooooooooo funny. That just shows you how comfortable she is in the ring. Not scared at all, and Mother Nature called, soooo Mona Lisa had to take care of business. That is just too funny. OMG, God love her!!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats, Pat and Mona Lisa! :aktion033: The poopy pic made my day--I love your sense of humor about it!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Love this pics!!!! I'm sure she'll be just fine - I'm so glad you are showing again! I think it will be less stressful without all the grooming!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love that she had to poo! Glad that you are going to be able to enjoy this 'go-round' in the ring!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

The poop picture is the money shot of the day! Glad you had fun! Love that you kept smiling even when nature called and Mona Lisa answered!!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

hahaha the poop picture is the best! I also didn't realize how small she is. How much bigger will she get? I saw the cutest long hair chi at meet the breeds last yr and now seeing Mona Lisa makes me want one! lol She's adorable!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats on your first competition with Mona Lisa. She is such a little squirt! I love her.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hahaha that poo pic is to diiiiiiiiee for! She has a mind of her own! Great pics


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

_Too funny, Mona just wanted the judge to see all her 'talents'!!! ha ha_
_Looks like alot of fun, glad you will be doing more and in an RV with your friend, sounds like alot of fun._

_Anyway, CONGRATULATIONS on your first win, way to go!!!!:chili:_


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

what a fun day!! YAY for Mona Lisa's first fun match. 

The thread made me smile  I love your posts, Pat , and your & your friend's fluffs :chili:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations Mona Lisa and Pat. It looks like you had a great time.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Congratulations! Gosh she is tiny! I love the pic with the little dogs standing there like big doggies! So cute!! How funny is that poop picture too! She sure is pretty little girl!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Pat, Mona Lisa is going to be a hoot!!! It is nice when you look good and have a great personality too~~that goes for you and Mona Lisa!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I love your pics, Pat!!:chili::HistericalSmiley: Congrats! There is never a dull moment around you or your beautiful fluffs.:HistericalSmiley: That ribbon is about 3 and 1/2 times the size of Mona Lisa.:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I am soooo glad that Mona Lisa got some ribbons to add to your wall :aktion033::aktion033: Was thinking about you guys all day yesterday - I have to agree that Poop picture is a WINNER :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:..

Mona Lisa is by far the best - I fell in love with her the moment I met her, besides her looks her personality is to die for - 

I am looking forward to going to a match with you and Elaine to cheer you guys on!!!! Oh and Mona Lisa's new Boyfriend - adorable


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Well done Mona Lisa! And you too Pat! 
I can't wait to follow her show career!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- she's got such a great head -- and Chis are a "head" breed. That beautiful head will take her far.

Ava -- what have you been doing??? I thought your JOB was to teach Mona to "strut her stuff". You've got to "get with the program" and stop slacking -- next match you need to have her walking her little behind off. LOL

Peyton is gorgeous. Is he one of Elaine's? I didn't know that she had added a male. Is he related to Mona Lisa? He looks so much like her.

Congratulations on the win!!! And the beautiful ribbons that I saw on FB. (BTW -- some of the most famous show dogs started by pooping in the ring, so Mona's in good company.)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Pat -- she's got such a great head -- and Chis are a "head" breed. That beautiful head will take her far.
> 
> Ava -- what have you been doing??? I thought your JOB was to teach Mona to "strut her stuff". You've got to "get with the program" and stop slacking -- next match you need to have her walking her little behind off. LOL
> 
> ...


 
This is Tina and Eli (she's a friend we know from the shows)








Peyton is Eli's son (on the right). He won't walk on a leash yet....NOT AT ALL!! Lol...








Mona Lisa is not related to them at all...


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pics with us. They made me laugh out loud! I just saw an agility clip where a dog stops in the middle of his run to poop. When nature calls, what's a dog to do? :HistericalSmiley:Congratulations on your first show with Mona. Sounds like you're going to have a great time with her in the ring.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That is just too funny!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - you look like you're having a ball. I hope to see you at a show if any are in North NJ or even central NJ. I was going to say that Mona Lisa is a little Pisser but I guess I better change that to a Little Pooper. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:cheer: YAY Mona Lisa!!!  Congrats! :cheer:


She looks so tiny! The pug & peke are puppies too? She is so tiny!


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

She is beautiful Congrats for the ribbon too.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

OHHHHHHHHH, it looks like so much fun, I wish I was doing it with you guys :thumbsup::chili:.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh this was so good for a giggle!!!! I can't get over how tiny and precious she is ♥. Congrats on her ribbon too!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Watch out! Pat is back in the ring!!!!!!

So fun Pat!!!! So glad you are having a blast showing Mona


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh man, that was hilarious! Sweet Mona Lisa. Well, a baby's gotta do what a baby's gotta do!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is so cute...I laughed out loud at the picture of her pooping...its priceless!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

So funny, she has such a little personality!! The poo picture is priceless!


----------

